# Wartungsintervalle



## Deejan (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sehen die Wartungsintervalle beim Radon ZR Team 7.0 aus?

gruß

Deejan


----------



## Biking_Steini (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Deejan,

feste Wartungsintervalle gibt es da nicht. Außer für die Gabel schreibt RS Wartungen in gewissen Intervallen vor. Ich glaub aber kaum, daß sich jemand daran hält. Das ist einfach zu übertrieben. Lässt du das dann auch noch machen, wirds verdammt teuer. 
Es kommt natürlich auch noch drauf an, wie du mit dem Bike fährst. Fährst du nur Forstwege oder lässt du es auch mal richtig krachen??? Das alles wirkt sich natürlich stark auf den Verschleiß und somit die Wartung aus.
Ich persönlich mach alles selbst und bin damit immer gut gefahren. Halt die Komponenten immer ordentlich sauber, damit senkst du den Verschleiß schon mal deutlich. Anleitungen zu Pflege und Wartung findest du im Netz reichlich, da gibt es auch jede Menge Workshops.


Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ82 (10. Februar 2012)

Hatte mein ZR Team anfang des Jahres bei meiner freien Werkstatt zur Inspektion (hab das Rad letztes jahr bei H&S gekauft), damit alles durchgecheckt und nochmal eingestellt wird. Ich würde es zumindest am Anfang empfehlen. Selbst will ich aber in Zukunft viel selber machen. 

Wichtig ist, dass du die kette im Auge behälst und diese früh genug tauschst, damit der Antrieb nicht zu schnell abnutzt. Mit ner Verschleißlehre ist das schnell geprüft. 

Die Lager sollten auch kontrolliert werden, da hier wohl gerne mal vergessen wird zu schmieren bzw. zu wenig fett drin ist. 

Generell sollte regelmäßiges reinigen und checken des Rades eine gute Vorsorge sein. Man sollte es aber auch nicht übertreiben, ist immernoch ein MTB, das mag Dreck  

Gruß,
BJ 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Legend mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radonisti (10. Februar 2012)

Deejan schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie sehen die Wartungsintervalle beim Radon ZR Team 7.0 aus?
> 
> ...


 
Ist was kaputt? Oder was willste warten?


----------



## catchmyshadow (10. Februar 2012)

Also mein ZR Team hat seit 06/2011 über 2700km runter und war noch nie in der Werkstatt.

Was ich regelmäßig mache:

- Gabel säubern und die Dichtungen mit ein wenig Silikonspray besprühen

- Antriebsstrang (Kette, Kasette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer) wird alle 300-500 km geprüft, gereinigt und geölt (Je nach Grad der Verschmutzung.
Wobei ich jetzt zum Sommer ne neue Kette montieren werde, da ich der schmalen 10-fach nicht mehr zumuten und keinen Kettenriss riskieren will - Kostenpunkt ~20 EUR für ne neue SLX HG-74 ist verkraftbar .

- Wenn das Schaltwerk nicht mehr so ruckelfrei wie gewohnt seinen Job macht, reicht eine Justierung am Shifter (Kam bei mir insgesamt vllt. 2 mal vor. Die Deore XT ist da sehr zuverlässig und wartungsarm!) 

- Bremsen werden bei mir pünktlich zum Sommer entlüftet (also nach ~ 1 Jahr - Je nach Beanspruchung können hier die Intervalle stark schwanken)

- Reifen: Je nach Fahrweise und Profiltiefe merkt man selber, wann sie gewechselt werden müssen 

- Naben: meine 525'er Deore laufen ohne Wartung bis jetzt immernoch sehr rund - Die 756'er XT am Team 7.0 werden nicht mehr Wartung benötigen.
Generell sollten die Konuslager aber ?ich weiß leider nicht nach welcher Laufleistung? neu geschmiert werden, dann sind sie sehr sehr unauffällig.


Ansonsten ist das Team ein sehr wartungsarmes Rad


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. Februar 2012)

@catchmyshadow: Du tauscht nach 2700km zum ersten Mal die Kette?


----------



## catchmyshadow (11. Februar 2012)

also ich hab nach 2700km noch die Erste drauf 

Meinst du jetzt, dass die länger hält oder der Wechsel schon lange überfällig ist?


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. Februar 2012)

naja, kommt halt drauf an ob du auch bei scheißwetter gefahren bist. Manchmal hält sie bloß 1000km, manchmal 1500km. Bei 2700km dürfte sie sicherlich verschlissen sein. Damit fahrst du dir die Kettenblätter und Kassette auch runter. Nix gut 

Vielleicht hast du Pech und die neue Kette springt dann auf den Ritzeln.


----------



## Biking_Steini (13. Februar 2012)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> also ich hab nach 2700km noch die Erste drauf
> 
> Meinst du jetzt, dass die länger hält oder der Wechsel schon lange überfällig ist?



Hey catchmyshadow,

2700 km für ein MTB ist schon ne Nummer. Ich denke die Kette ist mittlerweile so überlängt, die kannste nicht mehr ohne weiteres tauschen. Eine Überprüfung der Kette ist hier gut beschrieben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettenverschleißmessung

Ist die Kette mehr als 1 mm auf den besagten 119,5 mm überlängt, ist es Zeit sie zu tauschen. Ich hab mal ne Kette getauscht, die 2 mm gelängt war. Danach ging nix mehr, da die Kettenblätter und die Kasette mittlerweile auch so ausgenudelt waren, daß die neue Kette nur noch übergesprungen ist. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie du fährst. Bei viel ´bergauf´ fahren wird die Kette natürlich wesentlich stärker beansprucht, als im flachen Gelände. Ferner ist auch die Qualität der Kette und die Pflege auschlagggebend. Ich prüfe zwischendurch immer den Abstand mit einem Meßschieber, ist die Kette dann 0,8 bis 1 mm gelängt kommt ne neue drauf. Dann sind die anderen Ritzel noch nicht so weit verschlissen und ne neue Kette läuft dann ohne Probleme.
Im Moment probier ich folgendes aus:

- Kette ab 0,8 mm runter (bei mir so ca. 1000-1200 km)
- alte Kette nummerieren und zur Seite legen
- dieses 3 mal machen
- dann wieder die 1. Kette drauf
- die bis zu einer Überlängung von ca. 2 mm fahren
- mit den restlichen Ketten 2 und 3 auch so verfahren

Das soll wohl funktionieren, dann ist aber Schluß und der Rest v. Antrieb muß auch getauscht werden. Dann haben die Parts aber auch lange genug gehalten (ca. 6000 bis 8000 km).

Noch kurz zur Gabel: Ich persönlich finde es sehr wichtig, nach jeder Fahrt die Standrohre zu säubern. Schmutz und Staub beschädigen die Oberfläche der Rohre und die Abdichtungen an den Tauchrohren. Ich nehme einfach einen leicht geölten Lappen, Rohre kurz abwischen und die Abstreifer an den Tauchrohren säubern. 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## BJ82 (13. Februar 2012)

2.700 ist schon ne Hausnummer! Die ist sicherlich fertig. Hab meine kette nach ca.  1.000 km zum ersten Mal gewechselt, hätte zwar ein paar km länger drauf bleiben können, aber hat grade gepasst. 

Ich denk auch, dass 1.000 bis 1.500 km realistisch ist. Ich mess übrigens mit der caliber 2 von rohloff. 

Standrohre mach ich auch jedesmal sauber. Ich benutze hier brunox gabeldeo.

Ansonsten vor der Fahrt ne kurze sichtprüfung und ab und an mit nem kleinen Drehmomentschrauber die schrauben kontrollieren. 

Wer wie ich Anfänger bzw. Wiedereinsteiger ist, dem empfehle ich von Park Tool das blaue Buch der Fahrradtechnik. Ausser Federgabeln wird alles sehr verständlich und mit ausreichend Bildern erklärt. 

Gruß,
BJ 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Legend mit Tapatalk


----------



## catchmyshadow (13. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Das große Kettenblatt schaut tatsächlich etwas mitgenommen aus.
Da ich eh mit ner SLX Kurbel liebäugle (allein von der Optik her) wird zur neuen Saison wohl ein komplett neuer Antrieb fällig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

